# Ford Capri 2.8i Special Protection Detail



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

This is a quick clean up i did for my friend Andy as I had convinced him to come to a local VAG meet with me and he didn`t want the old skool ford to let the side down in the shine stakes lol 
All work done by hand as no real time for a machine polish but this will be done later in the year ready for the summer shows and meets
Some of Andy`s previous capri1s i have worked on are

280 brooklands Capri, still enjoying its winter slumber after covering only 10 miles since the detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=222267

Tickford Capri, getting stripped ready for a light restoration for the summer seasons

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=247287

Products and equipment used

Uber microfiber towels
chemical guys wooly mammoth drying towel
Valet pro bilberry wheel cleaner
Valet pro PH neutral snowfoam
Maxolen Blue star A-Z dressing
Valet pro citrus bling 
AMDetails AMbubbles
Autosmart Tardis
Bilt hamber soft clay bar
Various wheel brushes
Karcher pressure washer
Noodle wash mitt
Lambs wool wash mitt
Poorboys microfibre clothes
Snow foam gun
Autobrite Obsession
Autobrite extreme glaze
Rainx
Autosol metal polish

The car before I start













































































































I cleaned the wheels using the bilberry wheel cleaner and various wheel brushes and a noodle wash mitt









The car was then given its first coat of snow foam made up of the valet pro PH neutral snowfoam, the snowfoam was then blasted off with the pressure washer, and then the car was given another coat of the same mix snowfoam and whilst this was still on the car I washed it using AM bubbles which is a new product to me and must say I am really impressed as it gives the water a really slick feel to it which seems to help the mitt just glide across the car and has a cracking fruity smell which is slightly addictive. The car was washed using the 2 bucket method with grit guards in both buckets and a lambswool wash mitt. 






















































The car was then rinsed off using a open ended hose and dryed using the woolly mammoth drying towel, now any one who has one of these will know how big they are so the next couple of photos will show how big the Capri bonnet is



















The car was clayed using citrus bling and water mix( 10 to 1) and a Bilt hamber soft clay bar which didn`t really pull any contaminates from the paint work it was then rewashed using the same method and dried using the woolly mammoth again

I then went round the car applying the Autobrite extreme glaze by hand using a german applicator pad, some rubbish 50/50 shots lol























































I then stopped mucking about and cracked on round the rest of the car














































Before apply the wax I decided to go round the car dressing the arches and trim using a new product to me which is Maxolen Blue star A-Z dressing, after speaking to Pat at the open day earlier in the month I decided to to give it a go on this car as theres a lot of plastic/rubber trim.
Some 50/50 shots























































Also dressed the tyres and arches





































Then got a bit carried away and cleaned and dressed the engine bay lol




























Then gave the car a coat of Autobrite Obsession, again used a german applicator pad to apply to a single panel at a time, left to haze before buffing using poorboys buffing towels.














































Exhausts where cleaned up using Autosol metal polish and a microfibre cloth but I forgot to get any photos as wanted to go get some shots done in the sunshine

Finished shots








































































































































Some photo`s from the VAG meet, thanks to Kurt for letting me use them



















And one of Rogers Fiesta RS Turbo which I did a while a go but now wearing autobrite addiction wax as Roger came and pinched it from my collection as he was having a nightmare with the other wax he was trying to use










Write up here for the Fiesta
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=217837


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent job matey as always. 

Love the side on shot up Crimdon with the sun going down in the background.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Very nice

That rs turbo looks pretty mint too


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

pee said:


> Very nice
> 
> That rs turbo looks pretty mint too


Owned by the guy posting above you lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> Excellent job matey as always


Cheers Rog, you even in some of the photos


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

very nice work mate,old school fords:argie:.


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Saw this on Facebook fantastic work


----------



## NissanMan (Aug 24, 2010)

That takes me back! was my dream car that was affordable back in the day, i had to settle for a Lazer


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

that's fantastic in Caspian blue IIRC been a long time remembering colours

Crystal green was my favourite :thumb:

although lacquer red did have an appeal never a Diamond white fan though such a pain to colour match, ICI had 7 variant shades of that...

great work looks real good:thumb:


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

that fiesta turbo looks stunning, was looking at them on the laptop at my mates house the other day and saying how I always liked them and you never see any.

cracking job on the capri as well. tidy car for the age of it.


----------



## pastymaster (Feb 12, 2012)

Cracking job, and car


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Awesome ride...and really shiney Old Skool Shaun!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Beautiful. I'll have one someday.


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome, I've always loved the 2.8i.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> Excellent job matey as always.
> 
> Love the side on shot up Crimdon with the sun going down in the background.


Thought i would also mention you pinching some wax to do your own car


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Top work as always bud. And good 50/50's considering it was a hand job :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there buddy.


----------



## Poolieboy (Mar 22, 2011)

butler2.8i said:


> Thought i would also mention you pinching some wax to do your own car


:lol: Yea thanks for that mate.

What was it I decided on? I think it was addiction.

Great stuff anyway very easy to use and gave a great result :thumb:


----------



## Sportspack Mark (May 24, 2007)

nice, the 280 wheels really do make all the difference


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Classic Ford looking stunning


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Excellent job there on a fab car :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Poolieboy said:


> :lol: Yea thanks for that mate.
> 
> What was it I decided on? I think it was addiction.
> 
> Great stuff anyway very easy to use and gave a great result :thumb:


Edited thread, cheers matey


----------



## andyhogg280 (May 27, 2011)

makes me love it even more cracking job again mate well done,see what you mean about the different camera shots .Wish i had a pic of that engine bay when first got the car and before i decided to give it a dust cheers Andy


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

andyhogg280 said:


> makes me love it even more cracking job again mate well done,see what you mean about the different camera shots .Wish i had a pic of that engine bay when first got the car and before i decided to give it a dust cheers Andy


Cheers Andy:wave:


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Totally awesome! Fantastic car and fantastic work. 

Well impressed.:thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

Once again Shaun, stunning work!

Admittedly i knew this was going to be there so i had to go and take a look. It was absolutly stunning and i think all the cars that turned up, mine was the filthiest.

It was a gorgeous vehicle and in tip top condition. I think i missed my era for beautiful cars


----------



## Patrickm (May 27, 2011)

Looks like thats someones baby and been very well kept, Great work Shaun :thumb:

How did you find the Bluestar A-Z?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Maxolen UK said:


> Looks like thats someones baby and been very well kept, Great work Shaun :thumb:
> 
> How did you find the Bluestar A-Z?


I'm loving it Pat, its really easy to use and gives a stunning finish but best of all it smells bloody lush


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Top work,stunning motor.


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Top work as always bud. And good 50/50's considering it was a hand job :thumb:


Cheers Matt:lol:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Sirmally2 said:


> Once again Shaun, stunning work!
> 
> Admittedly i knew this was going to be there so i had to go and take a look. It was absolutly stunning and i think all the cars that turned up, mine was the filthiest.
> 
> It was a gorgeous vehicle and in tip top condition. I think i missed my era for beautiful cars


Cheers Mal, was nice to meet you matey just bit of bad luck you were working and couldn't stay for the full meet.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work.

Cant beat a good old skool ford


----------



## mikeydee (May 4, 2010)

you must get alot of interest from passers by. i know i'd stop for a chat. Great work my friend


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

pure class mate.Simple as that really


----------



## slobodank (Nov 17, 2010)

very nice car, good job


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

stunning work on an awesome car


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

mikeydee said:


> you must get alot of interest from passers by. i know i'd stop for a chat. Great work my friend


I`ve owned 27 capris over the years but had forgotten how much attention you get when your driving them, when we drove it up to the beach for some of the finished shot everyone couldn`t take there eyes off it :lol:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful Mate! Top work there.:thumb:
What a car!

Made my day!

Mark:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Beautiful Mate! Top work there.:thumb:
> What a car!
> 
> Made my day!
> ...


No worries Mark, thanks for the help and advice with the Glaze, and comes to something when people are raiding my wax case to use your waxs


----------



## CYMRU AM BYTH (Jul 15, 2008)

Love the Capri mate, Stunning detailing! 

One of my favourite cars, Fantastic!! :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers Matey


----------



## si hoc (Feb 27, 2011)

excellent work as always butler


----------



## damien.wrl (Sep 29, 2010)

That is a stunning car...


----------



## Dmac1969 (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome stuff! I still absolutely love Capris , wish i'd kept my 280!


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

NICE work brings back some memories


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Bloody gorgeous car! :argie:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

si hoc said:


> excellent work as always butler


Cheers Si, you missed a really good meet matey


----------

